# How to make your Valk quieter



## radmin (Mar 24, 2018)

I decided to stuff cotton balls in the corner holes. 
Wow. It worked great except fibers worked their way out.

I also tried felt and cut up polishing cloth. Neither were quite as quiet as the cotton ball

I feel like there is a perfect material for this task, I'm just not sure at it is yet. 
Something effective yet not heavy.

What can we come up with?


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 24, 2018)

Magnets make it quieter


----------



## radmin (Mar 24, 2018)

I notice the pitch drops with padding inside. by a major 6th


----------



## radmin (Mar 24, 2018)

Dish foam works great. 
That is what home depot calls it. It's like Styrofoam paper. Very light. It actually came with the magnets as a packing material.
I put in four little triangles.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 26, 2018)

Valk power is better for this, since there is a gap in the squared corners on the original Valk.


----------



## radmin (Mar 26, 2018)

Yes, but the Valk is lighter and cheaper.


----------

